# Hi all, I'm new here :)



## vince82 (Feb 11, 2016)

Hi all 

I'm new to this forum but not to the aquarium business (freshwater only, never ventured on saltwater).
After moving here to Van, I didn't have space for a tank so I ended up waiting for a while and finally setting up a nano planted aquarium in my office cube. Cube-ception!

Here it is


----------



## jay (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice setup. i like the FAQ haha


----------



## vince82 (Feb 11, 2016)

jay said:


> Nice setup. i like the FAQ haha


Seemed like a good idea, I went to the shop in lunch break to get the tank, and I assembled it after 6 (not to take out any working hour), and in the meanwhile everybody kept asking the same things


----------



## vince82 (Feb 11, 2016)

A few more picture now that the water cleared (almost)


----------



## Dou (Dec 4, 2015)

Very nice! Quick question - what kind of light is that and how much was it?!


----------



## cpat83 (Sep 1, 2015)

looks good, i say it's okay to work on it during work hours.... haha


----------



## vince82 (Feb 11, 2016)

Thanks guys 

Ligth's a Fluval nano led, I opened a post about it 'cause I'm having second thoughts..
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/equipment-talk-section-14/what-about-fluval-nano-led-lamp-163650/


----------



## Dou (Dec 4, 2015)

vince82 said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> Ligth's a Fluval nano led, I opened a post about it 'cause I'm having second thoughts..
> http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/equipment-talk-section-14/what-about-fluval-nano-led-lamp-163650/


To be honest I think it should be fine. From my experience so far - I have really strong lighting and I have algae issues (GSA) because my plants can't keep up... or maybe I didn't dose enough macros before haha. Still in the process of figuring it out exactly - but I think it's safe to say that if you have a strong light you better make sure you have the right dosing and CO2. That or turn down the amount of time the light is on. At least with this light you can leave it on for 8 hours and not have to worry I would think (about algae).


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

Welcome to BCA! 

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## jagermelifter (Feb 12, 2015)

weird i cant see your pics


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Either can i


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Welcome to BCA!


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

jagermelifter said:


> weird i cant see your pics
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





April said:


> Either can i
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can see them if I go to web view (exit the mobile view) on my I-phone using Tapatalk.

Respectfully,

Stuart

Tankful in Vancouver!


----------



## trixy (Feb 2, 2011)

loving your FAQ. haha and welcome.


----------



## vince82 (Feb 11, 2016)

I uploaded the pics with the forum image feature.. Who knows.

The light kind of bothers me because I wanted a heavily planted tank.. I tried to make a comparison with some charts, based on lumens, and it looks like it may not be enough to grow the hemiantus that I planted at the front..
I'll wait about 2 weeks and I'll see if the plants start growing or not..
The alternative would be this one:
Nano Aura High Performance LED Lamp | A3972 | Lighting | Fluval
But it's like 115$.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I have an Azoo Flexi Mini posted for sale. Check it out it may be suitable for your setup. If you are interested let me know. Great looking tank and yeah can't see the pics on Tapatalk but it's fine on a browser. 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## matedogg (Sep 18, 2010)

Good luck on the site


----------



## vince82 (Feb 11, 2016)

Hi, small update: the branch now has some white mold (nothing out of ordinary at this stage), and the tropica soil absorbed all the carbonates in the water, so KH and GH both dropped to 0. Added some kh and some gh solutions, now the values are:
KH: 6 dKH
GH: 10 dGH
PH: 6.5
NO3: 20 mg/l
NO2: 0.5 mg/l

The hemiantus on the front is not 100% happy. I do not know if it's lack of light or lack of nutrients, or just the fact that water had 0 hardness before.. Hope it gets better.
Same is true for the hygrophila on the back, that is losing the lower leafs.

Pogostemon and althernathera both look perfectly healthy.


----------



## vince82 (Feb 11, 2016)

Picture update (this time from external link, let's see if it's better)


----------



## battmanh (Jan 7, 2014)

Looks great! I think some moss would like good on the piece of wood


----------



## liquid_krystale (Dec 13, 2011)

Looking good


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Im looking for a small piece of spider/rose wood to make a miniature tree in my Aquastyle 4 gallon. Where did you get yours?

Best regards,

Stuart


Tankful in Vancouver!


----------



## vince82 (Feb 11, 2016)

Thanks guys 



battmanh said:


> Looks great! I think some moss would like good on the piece of wood


I think it too, but was expecting the wood to grow some moss, as it almost always happens when you don't boil it. So I may do it later when it's all set, and only if I do not go for a stronger light (I've been thinking about it, and it would put too much light on the moss)



CRS Fan said:


> Im looking for a small piece of spider/rose wood to make a miniature tree in my Aquastyle 4 gallon. Where did you get yours?


West Acquariums, at Robson&Beatty


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I went there today but they didn't have anything small enough......

Best regards,

Stuart


Tankful in Vancouver!


----------



## vince82 (Feb 11, 2016)

Update, I tested the water last week and it had some no3 but no2, so I though it was ready for life..
So I went on, bought 3 red cherry shrimps, put them in the water and boom, dead in less than 2 days. They started becoming opaque 10 minutes after inserting them in the water.. Disaster. Of course I did try to adapt them gradually, a bit of acquarium water at a time.. Looks like to no avail..
So probably what happened is
A) I used too much fertilizer
B) there was ammonia in the water and the filter wasn't ready.
So I cut the fertilization in half, and will wait 2 more week before adding new shrimps.

Current value are:
KH: 9 (was 1 this morning, had to add Carbonate - K2O - to it, due to this stupid tropica soil)
GH: 6
PH:7.5
NO2:0
NO3:0

Updated picture, the plants are growing but old leafs are building up a bit of algae.. Waiting for the scissors that I ordered on banggood to fix them properly


----------



## wslam (Dec 14, 2015)

What's the ammonia levels at? The kH is pretty high, not sure if that might be a problem for RCS. Nice plants and growth btw!


----------



## DunderBear (Nov 9, 2015)

vince82 said:


> Update, I tested the water last week and it had some no3 but no2, so I though it was ready for life..
> So I went on, bought 3 red cherry shrimps, put them in the water and boom, dead in less than 2 days. They started becoming opaque 10 minutes after inserting them in the water.. Disaster. Of course I did try to adapt them gradually, a bit of acquarium water at a time.. Looks like to no avail..
> So probably what happened is
> A) I used too much fertilizer
> ...


Ammonia Nitrites should always be at 0, while Nitrates should be around 40-80ppm by the end of the cycle. Another thing would be think about covering the filter intake as it can easily suck them right through the grate. As for plants/algae how much ferts are you dosing? GH/KH is perfectly fine for RCS honestly 5-15dkH is fine.


----------



## vince82 (Feb 11, 2016)

DunderBear said:


> Ammonia Nitrites should always be at 0, while Nitrates should be around 40-80ppm by the end of the cycle. Another thing would be think about covering the filter intake as it can easily suck them right through the grate. As for plants/algae how much ferts are you dosing? GH/KH is perfectly fine for RCS honestly 5-15dkH is fine.


Mmmm never had problem with a filter sucking them up (maybe the small ones), but I do admit the pump is a little strong for such a small tank.. I'll think about it.
I did not get any test for ammonia, so I do not know for sure.. But with NO2 and NO3 both still at 0 despite quite a few dead leaf going around, I assume the bacteria did not colonize the filter yet and so there may be ammonia, just a hunch though..
KH is a problem at the moment, I keep raising it, it keeps going down.. the soil packaging says it may reduce kh for a few weeks, but I didn't think this much!


----------



## DunderBear (Nov 9, 2015)

How long have you been cycling the tank and did you use ADA aquasoil? I also recommend looking into a small sponge filter that suctions to the glass because it's pretty quiet depending on the airpump and great for shrimp.


----------



## vince82 (Feb 11, 2016)

As per ferts, tropica plant growth premium 1 press/week and excel 1ml every other day.
Later will use CO2 from citric acid+soda, the kit is still shipping from china.


----------



## vince82 (Feb 11, 2016)

DunderBear said:


> How long have you been cycling the tank and did you use ADA aquasoil?


No, this:
Aquarium Soil - a perfect, complete bottom layer for aquariums - Tropica Aquarium Plants

DAMN haven't noticed this:


> We recommend that you change 25-50% of the water min. twice a week during the first 4 weeks after establishing the aquarium.


Didn't do. :/


----------



## DunderBear (Nov 9, 2015)

vince82 said:


> No, this:
> Aquarium Soil - a perfect, complete bottom layer for aquariums - Tropica Aquarium Plants
> 
> DAMN haven't noticed this:
> ...


If you haven't done any water changes yet and your nitrates are at 0 I'm pretty sure you haven't cycled your tank properly at least I recommend looking into sponge filters as I've stated before first then recycle your tank using some sort of ammonia additive I believe ammonium chloride is one of the easier ones to find.


----------



## vince82 (Feb 11, 2016)

DunderBear said:


> If you haven't done any water changes yet and your nitrates are at 0 I'm pretty sure you haven't cycled your tank properly at least I recommend looking into sponge filters as I've stated before first then recycle your tank using some sort of ammonia additive I believe ammonium chloride is one of the easier ones to find.


lots of plants easily drives your no3 to 0.. it could be that too... :/
I'll check what sponge is in the filter I have (haven't even opened it, I'll be honest, maybe it has just a carbon one), and replace it with a bio one if needed..
Sorry, English's not my first language  For "recycle the tank" you mean wait for the nitrogen cycle to complete? So that is why you would add ammonia? Isn't a pinch of fishfood just as effective?


----------



## DunderBear (Nov 9, 2015)

vince82 said:


> lots of plants easily drives your no3 to 0.. it could be that too... :/
> I'll check what sponge is in the filter I have (haven't even opened it, I'll be honest, maybe it has just a carbon one), and replace it with a bio one if needed..
> Sorry, English's not my first language  For "recycle the tank" you mean wait for the nitrogen cycle to complete? So that is why you would add ammonia? Isn't a pinch of fishfood just as effective?


Yeah lots of plants would do the trick but still even with plants you would have some signs of Nitrates IMO after the cycle completes. Anyway I definitely recommend getting the API master test kit it has all the main parameters that you will need and its cost efficient as hell. Next I'd definitely check the current filters biomedia cause carbon is terrible and needs to be replaced constantly. As for the fish food thing yeah fish food does the trick but normally adding ammonia additives will give you more precise levels and idk if fish food can get you 4ppm ammonia, but that's just a recommendation on how I cycle mine.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Welcome, Vince82. What a sweet tank== and I love the note you wrote on the whiteboard next to it.


----------



## vince82 (Feb 11, 2016)

So, I have this filter

And yep, it has just a carbon sponge inside.
My initial though was "who cares", any porous surface is good for bacteria support, but A) renders some fertilizer inefficient and B) it's already a small filter, let's at least use a good bio-support, will replace with a proper fine bio-sponge.
Should I decide to change it, does anyone know of a good and cheap hang-on filter? This thing is 12 liters.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Just get a small aquaclear. Easy to use and maintain. 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## vince82 (Feb 11, 2016)

I have an aquaclear at home, and it's an awesome filter. 
That tank is still cycling too but it's a much less attractive one, I will just keep 2 or 3 goldfishes for my daughter  
Just some Java ferns there set on an nice piece of wood (stained the water a lot, that wood).. 

But for the office tank, I cannot put it in the back wall of the tank, because the support of the lamp is glued to it.. 

Sent from my XT1563 using Tapatalk


----------



## DunderBear (Nov 9, 2015)

vince82 said:


> I have an aquaclear at home, and it's an awesome filter.
> That tank is still cycling too but it's a much less attractive one, I will just keep 2 or 3 goldfishes for my daughter
> Just some Java ferns there set on an nice piece of wood (stained the water a lot, that wood)..
> 
> ...


Yeah definitely go for one of those small dual sponge filters you won't regret it. Also how big is the tank at your house just wondering? and if you don't want tannins from new driftwood leeching into the water I recommend boiling it so the tannins leech out+it sinks faster.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

http://www.amazon.ca/Aquarium-Internal-Filter-45gph-Adjustable/dp/B00176GKM8

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## vince82 (Feb 11, 2016)

Damn 45gph in a 3 gallon tank is a bit too much 

I opened the filter and replaced the black sponge with some regular sponge, that I crammed a bit into it so it's actually double the size (and double the surface for bacteria) of the previous sponge. Cut it so that there is some empty space next to the pump intake. Should not matter much the fact that it's a bit crammed.. 
I also kept in it a thin slice of the black sponge, to keep a seed of any bacteria that could have started there.
Now let's wait one more week... 

PS: do not think newborn RCS are gonna get sucked in because behind the filter's intakes it's all sponge. 
Sponge size is about 3 cubic inches.


----------



## vince82 (Feb 11, 2016)

Was looking for filters (just in case this attempt won't work), how is this?
NEW 105 GPH 30GALLON External Aquarium Canister Filter Clarifier Nano Tank 602B | eBay

A bit overkill but dirty cheap. only doubt it's that it's WAY oversized.


----------



## DunderBear (Nov 9, 2015)

vince82 said:


> Was looking for filters (just in case this attempt won't work), how is this?
> NEW 105 GPH 30GALLON External Aquarium Canister Filter Clarifier Nano Tank 602B | eBay
> 
> A bit overkill but dirty cheap. only doubt it's that it's WAY oversized.


Anything above 10x the GPH is too much IMO.


----------



## vince82 (Feb 11, 2016)

ah, also, the KH was going down again, 5. Added 5 ml of carbonate solution..


----------



## vince82 (Feb 11, 2016)

Got the liquid test because i feared I could not trust the 5-in-1 strips, So

GH:4
KH:3 
(looks like the soil is still absorbing hardness from the water)
PH: 7.5
NH3-4: 0
NO2: 0
NO3: 0

Those three 0s are puzzling me -.- Why, WHY NO3 ZERO? -.- It must be all eaten up by plants..
At this point, given there is plenty of dead leaves (the plants are growing nice but also shedding some leaf that I am not removing) and some algae, I assume it is impossible the tank didn't cycle correctly.. Regardless of the fact that I changed part of the filter media a week ago, since bacteria lives on every available surface and thanks to all the plants there is ton of surface for them to grow, especially if compared to the small volume of the tank..

Should I go on and put some shrimp in? :/


----------



## DunderBear (Nov 9, 2015)

vince82 said:


> Got the liquid test because i feared I could not trust the 5-in-1 strips, So
> 
> GH:4
> KH:3
> ...


Good thing u got liquid cause the test strips are known to be inaccurate. I recommend double checking buy some ammonium chloride.


----------



## wslam (Dec 14, 2015)

Are you sure you are cycled? It's hard for nitrate to be 0 (even if the liquid test color is less than 5ppm its usually not pure yellow, which is 0). Almost all nitrifying bacteria is on the filter so maybe they're all gone after you changed the filter.


----------



## vince82 (Feb 11, 2016)

No idea at this point, but I'll go get some ammonium chloride today, so I can be sure after that.


----------



## jay (Apr 21, 2010)

just out of curiosity do you have a timer on your office tank for the lights? or just no lights over the weekend?


----------



## Dou (Dec 4, 2015)

I use the same tropica soil but it hasn't give me any issues at all! Very weird (when reading previous posts)...


----------



## vince82 (Feb 11, 2016)

jay said:


> just out of curiosity do you have a timer on your office tank for the lights? or just no lights over the weekend?


Timer

Sent from my XT1563 using Tapatalk


----------



## vince82 (Feb 11, 2016)

Dou said:


> I use the same tropica soil but it hasn't give me any issues at all! Very weird (when reading previous posts)...


It even says on the package that it lowers carbonates, and I had same issues with other similar soils.. Weird it did not happen to you.

Sent from my XT1563 using Tapatalk


----------



## vince82 (Feb 11, 2016)

Update


----------



## vince82 (Feb 11, 2016)

I managed to buy some shrimp from a user here on the forum, hoping they'll make a healthy colony in my goldfish tank at home...
So after testing with the ammonium chloride to make sure all is good, I tried bringing two shrimps into this tank.. Dead within 4 hours.

What the heck??????

KH: 6
GH: 4
PH: 7.5
NO2: 0
No3: 5ppm
NH:0



Help?
I am using 
* Aquavitro Carbonate to buffer PH, 
* Seachem Equilibrium to buffer GH, 
* Fluorish excel 1ml every 3 days, 
* Tropica Plant Growth Premium diluited 50%, 1 pump/week


----------



## battmanh (Jan 7, 2014)

Did you acclimate them?


----------



## vince82 (Feb 11, 2016)

Yes, I did! and it's the same acclimate method I use to move them into the tank I have at home in the first place... And they're fine there! :/


----------



## wslam (Dec 14, 2015)

You got a strange case here I think. Just to clarify, by testing with ammonia chloride does it mean you put in an amount of ammonia chloride solution and after 24hrs you see nitrate? Or do you have the ammonia test kit? 

Other than that your params look ok. Perhaps there is a dangerous amount of copper in your ferts? (Check all the bottles for copper, although I think most are ok as I use them as well). That's the only thing I can think of at the moment.


----------



## DunderBear (Nov 9, 2015)

wslam said:


> You got a strange case here I think. Just to clarify, by testing with ammonia chloride does it mean you put in an amount of ammonia chloride solution and after 24hrs you see nitrate? Or do you have the ammonia test kit?
> 
> Other than that your params look ok. Perhaps there is a dangerous amount of copper in your ferts? (Check all the bottles for copper, although I think most are ok as I use them as well). That's the only thing I can think of at the moment.


I agree I feel like it's copper because a certain level of pure copper will kill shrimps very quickly I'd also look into possibly getting a copper test kit even though you will barely use it for like 10$ if you can't figure out the issue.


----------



## Dou (Dec 4, 2015)

DunderBear said:


> I agree I feel like it's copper because a certain level of pure copper will kill shrimps very quickly I'd also look into possibly getting a copper test kit even though you will barely use it for like 10$ if you can't figure out the issue.


Maybe he just got unlucky. Perhaps lower the water temp and try again? Pat told me a while back that shrimps don't need a heater and can handle lower temperatures. Maybe when you put them into these new params (difference in temp), they might've wanted to molt. Not enough GH and failed to molt? I've had no issues with higher gH so maybe you might want to try increasing gH to 6-8?


----------



## vince82 (Feb 11, 2016)

Water temp is 22C..
I'll get the copper test at this point..

By testing for ammonia i mean:
A) use ammonia chloride solution 
B) check for ammonia after 1 hour and found some
C) wait 24 hours, check NH, NO2, NO3 and find 0,0,some.

PS: now NO3 are back to 0 again, it must be the plants eating them up.


----------



## Dou (Dec 4, 2015)

vince82 said:


> Water temp is 22C..
> I'll get the copper test at this point..
> 
> By testing for ammonia i mean:
> ...


To be honest I am quite skeptical that there is a copper amount potent enough to kill the shrimp within 4 hours in your tank (Edit// I mean... where did all the copper come from ?). I'm in favour of adding more gH + introducing them again route haha. This is assuming all other parameters are fine... You might want to try with another test kit for ammonia to confirm. I know several people who are using the API test kit and have had no complaints.


----------



## vince82 (Feb 11, 2016)

Dou said:


> To be honest I am quite skeptical that there is a copper amount potent enough to kill the shrimp within 4 hours in your tank (Edit// I mean... where did all the copper come from ?). I'm in favour of adding more gH + introducing them again route haha. This is assuming all other parameters are fine... You might want to try with another test kit for ammonia to confirm. I know several people who are using the API test kit and have had no complaints.


That's the one I have, API.


----------



## vince82 (Feb 11, 2016)

Given the lack of luck with shrimps, I tried a betta.
So far, he outlived the previous inhabitants, and seems in good health.
I made a plexiglass cover for the tank to keep moist air over the water surface and to prevent him from jumping out.
I also got a 7.5W heater.


----------



## vince82 (Feb 11, 2016)

update:


----------

